# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  нужен грабер новостей

## Maximal

Нужин скрипт или программа которая будет грабить новости с сайтов определенной тематики или из заданого списка и вылаживать от моего собственно имени на сайте сделаным на ucoz.
Есть ли такое и если есть подскажите где можно найти  ?

----------


## p486

> Сайт для админов _http://admin-it.at.ua


если честно то сайт для паршивых юзеров! а не для админов http://www.kolobok.us/smiles/standart/grin.gif

----------


## MNK

вот прога может быть поможет тебе-это крякнутая версия addnews
http://turbo.to/8jgbawifhpqg.html

----------

